# pennsylvaanisch-deitsch



## Jana337

A friend of mine who lives in Pennsylvania and has German roots (which is not uncommon in those latitudes as you might know) sent me a link to some text written in pennsylvaanisch-deitsch.

I can understand it, albeit with difficulties. It feels like reading in Dutch, which is a language I have never learned.

An excerpt:


> *Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit
> *
> Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,
> sie henn net misse dummle.
> Nau reist mer rum wie gaar net g’scheit,
> gedriwwe wie vun Hummle.



Can anyone understand this easily?

Jana


----------



## sergio11

Maybe some folks from the Pennsylvania-Deitsch community read your posting and answer, but if not, and in the meantime, look for "pennsylvaanisch-deitsch" and "pennsylvania-deitsch" in Google.  You will find many links where you may seek help.  They have a Society with the following URL:

http://www.pgs.org/dialect_column.asp

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Jana337

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Maybe some folks from the Pennsylvania-Deitsch community read your posting and answer, but if not, and in the meantime, look for "pennsylvaanisch-deitsch" and "pennsylvania-deitsch" in Google. You will find many links where you may seek help. They have a Society with the following URL:
> 
> http://www.pgs.org/dialect_column.asp
> 
> I hope this helps you.



Hi Sergio,

thanks for the reply but I do not need to have the text translated.  I am just curious whether the natives understand is as poorly as me.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I can understand it, albeit with difficulties. It feels like reading in Dutch, which is a language I have never learned.



Yes, me too. I don't understand some word, but it looks like a Baden-Württemberg dialect. Some of those words sometimes looks like English, so it is a dialect of bad German and weak English together.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> like a Baden-Württemberg dialect.





> In Nordamerika gibt es noch eine Reihe von Sprachinseln,        in denen eine “auslandspfälzische” (sprachwissenschaftlich:        “pennsylvaniadeutsche”) Mundart gesprochen wird. Derzeit beherrschen noch        rund 300.000 Amerikaner und einige Tausend Kanadier diesen Dialekt, der        sich im 18. und frühen 19. Jahrhundert durch Mischung verschiedener        süddeutscher Mundarten und unter Einfluss des Englischen in Nordamerika        entwickelt hat. Sprachlich am nächsten steht dieses Idiom dem        Vorderpfälzischen, wie es zwischen Neustadt, Grünstadt und Mannheim        gesprochen wird. Tägliche Umgangssprache ist das Pennsylvaniadeutsche        jedoch nur für etwa 100.000 Amerikaner (und vielleicht 5.000 Kanadier).



Quelle

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

> *Pennsylvania Dutch*, auch _Pennsilfaani_, _Pennsilveni-Deitsch_ [sic!] oder Pennsylvaniadeutsch, ist eine hauptsächlich auf pfälzischen Dialekten aufbauende Sprachvariante des Deutschen in Nordamerika. Sie wird heute vor allem in den US-Bundesstaaten Pennsylvania, Ohio und Indiana sowie im kanadischen Ontario gesprochen. Die Bezeichnung Pennsylvania Dutch geht auf eine Fehlübersetzung von 'Pensilfaani-Deutsch' oder 'Pensilfaani-Deitsch' zurück und hat keinerlei Bezug zum Niederländischen im Sinne von engl. 'dutch'.



Didn't I tell you that? It looks like a badly pronounced German dialect.

EDIT: Source.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine who lives in Pennsylvania and has German roots (which is not uncommon in those latitudes as you might know) sent me a link to some text written in pennsylvaanisch-deitsch.
> 
> I can understand it, albeit with difficulties. It feels like reading in Dutch, which is a language I have never learned.
> 
> An excerpt:
> 
> 
> Can anyone understand this easily?
> 
> Jana


I can't understand it. I MIGHT be able to figure out some of it with a great deal of work, but it's as bad as a new foreign language for me. 

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Can anyone understand this easily?


Easily? Well, not really, but when I try to pronounce it while reading it, I can understand it pretty well. It sounds a bit like Hessisch blended with Pfälzisch and Badensisch. (Dutch is different, by the way). I can well understand most of you have problems understanding it - this IS another language .

Axl


----------



## Jana337

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Easily? Well, not really, but when I try to pronounce it while reading it, I can understand it pretty well.



The same happens to me whenever I am trying to understand a written text in Polish. 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Interestingly enough, the language is called "Pennsylvania Dutch" (not "Pennsylvania German") in English.

I wonder if this is a reference to stronger similarity to Dutch or simply a bastardization of the word "Deitsch" (which I'm assuming comes from "Deutsch").


----------



## filippo

Jana337 said:


> A friend of mine who lives in Pennsylvania and has  German roots (which is not uncommon in those latitudes as you might  know) sent me a link to some text written in pennsylvaanisch-deitsch.
> 
> I can understand it, albeit with difficulties. It feels like reading in Dutch, which is a language I have never learned.
> 
> An excerpt:
> 
> 
> Can anyone understand this easily?
> 
> Jana


Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,
sie henn net misse dummle.
Nau reist mer rum wie gaar net g’scheit,
gedriwwe wie vun Hummle.

From what I can tell
Zeit=times
Alders=old?
Sie=her/you (in Ohio deitsch use See)
nau=now?  Not new, new would be Nei
mer=more
dummle=primise?
wie=like/how
hummle=heaven?

There are a hand full of Pennsylavnia Deitsch(NOT DUTCH rather German) that the english alphabet takes over phonetically the spelling of the german words. Wish I could help, that's all I recognize.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Interestingly enough, the language is called "Pennsylvania Dutch" (not "Pennsylvania German") in English.
> 
> I wonder if this is a reference to stronger similarity to Dutch or simply a bastardization of the word "Deitsch" (which I'm assuming comes from "Deutsch").


Well, the word _Dutch _does mean _German_.... and also _Dutch._... originally. 

About 200 years ago the Dutch decided not to call their language _Duits _(Dutch for _German_) any more (to distinguish their own language from _*High* German_ they used to call their own one _*Neder*duits_) but to call their own language _Nederlands_ instead. The English did not follow this twist and continued to call the the_ Nederlands_ language (and also the people) _Dutch_. They rather stopped using the term _Dutch_ for _German_ for which this alternative name already existed before in English. The term _Pennsylvanian Dutch_ is older than this change of practice.

The common West Germanic root for the word _Deutsch=Duits=Dutch_ is _þeodisc_ meaning "peoplish", i.e. the language of the (common) people rather than Latin, the language of clergy. At some time, even the English used the word  _þeodisc _to refer to their own language_._


----------



## Demiurg

It's funny to read and looks like Palatinate German with some English in between (_nau = now, blendi = plenty_).



filippo said:


> From what I can tell
> 
> Sie=her/you (in Ohio deitsch use See) - here _sie_ means _they_
> mer=more - that's _wir_ or _man_
> dummle=primise? - it's from German _tummeln_ (_to hurry_)
> hummle=heaven?  - it's _Hummeln_ (_bumble-bees_)


----------



## Dan2

So a (loose) translation into standard German (while maintaining the rhyme) might be something like this?

Uns're Väter hatten so viel Zeit,
Sie brauchten sich nicht zu tummeln.
Jetzt rennen wir 'rum, so ungescheit,
Angetrieben als ob von Hummeln.

I'm sure someone can do better (both grammatically and poetically)!


----------



## filippo

Bees are Hoomel or Eama and father is fodder

Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,
For olders? was also plenty time

sie henn net misse dummle
You/she (should be see if used as she) then must not ?

Nau reist mer rum wie gaar net g’scheit,
Now tear? more around how gaar? net=not/nor g'scheit=wise or intelegent

gedriwwe wie vun Hummle.
over like vun=of but in this case "over like the bees"

maybe saying like "time will pass you by and be wise and not let time go over you like fast like the bees."


I haven't spoken my tongue in 20 years so I'm rusty!


Ufrichtichlich,Philip


----------



## Robocop

Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,
.....................??
sie henn net misse dummle.
sie haben sich nicht tummeln müssen (sie mussten sich nicht tummeln) - sich tummeln = sich abhetzen, ranhalten, sputen, beeilen, etc.
Nau reist mer rum wie gaar net g’scheit,
Nun reist man rum (herum, umher) wie [gar] nicht gescheit
gedriwwe wie vun Hummle.
getrieben wie von Hummeln (wie von Hummeln getrieben)


----------



## berndf

filioppo, I agree with Dan's transcription into standard German (I am not familiar with Pennsylvania Dutch but I am familiar with the base dialect in Germany from which it is derived) which does not quite agree with you translation into English. It means the following:_

Our forefathers had plenty of time_,  (_Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,_)
_they didn't have to hurry._ (sie henn net misse dummle.)_
Now one runs around like crazy,_ (_Nau reist mer rum wie gaar net g’scheit,_)
_like chased by bumble bees._ (_gedriwwe wie vun Hummle._)


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,
> .....................??


Wörtlich: _Für [die] Alten war alles viel Zeit._


----------



## Demiurg

The poem compares the good old times with the present.  In the past people had plenty of time, but nowadays everybody is in a hurry.

_fer alters_ = _vor alters_ = _in alter Zeit_ (_in old times_)

In old times there was plenty of time
They didn't have to hurry.
Now we rush around like crazy
As if chased by bumble-bees.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> _fer alters_ = _vor alters_ = _in alter Zeit_ (_in old times_)


Das klingt sehr plausibel. Nur, das "e" in "fer" stört massiv. In Pfälzisch kann das "o" in "vor" nie "e" werden. Der Vokal passt nur zu "für" (also Vorsilbe auch zu "ver-", aber es ist hier ja keine Vorsilbe).


----------



## filippo

berndf said:


> filioppo, I agree with Dan's transcription into standard German (I am not familiar with Pennsylvania Dutch but I am familiar with the base dialect in Germany from which it is derived) which does not quite agree with you translation into English. It means the following:_
> 
> Our forefathers had plenty of time_,  (_Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,_)
> _they didn't have to hurry._ (sie henn net misse dummle.)_
> Now one runs around like crazy,_ (_Nau reist mer rum wie gaar net g’scheit,_)
> _like chased by bumble bees._ (_gedriwwe wie vun Hummle._)



like i said,i haven't spoken it since I was little, so i tried. My dictionary from Ohio Deitsh tells me G'sheit = wise, intelligent. There are still a some words that are used for different meanings in deitsh then in Standarde Germany. I have a copy of Es Nei Teshtament (the new testament) it's funny how G'sheit has a duplicity meaning and we spell von "funn" and narrish means crazy (that i remember being called that ha ha) and yes!i should of saw gedriwwe!!! I remember Fart gadrivva = 'chased away' when i was little chasing baby chickens on a farm and hurry=hoodla maybe it's an Ohio thing....

Regards,
Philip


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Das klingt sehr plausibel. Nur, das "e" in "fer" stört massiv. In Pfälzisch kann das "o" in "vor" nie "e" werden. Der Vokal passt nur zu "für" (also Vorsilbe auch zu "ver-", aber es ist hier ja keine Vorsilbe).


Da könntest du recht haben.  "fer"/"fa" steht im Pfälzischen eindeutig für "für".  Aber "Alters" meint (zumindest im Pfälzischen) nie und nimmer die "Alten", das "r" passt da nicht rein. Es könnte sich allerdings um ein englisches Lehnwort (von _elders_) handeln.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Es könnte sich allerdings um ein englisches Lehnwort (von _elders_) handeln.


Das war meine Vermutung.


----------



## filippo

Demiurg, you're right! 
*"Because you could be right. "fer" / "fa" is clearly in the Palatine for "for".But "age" means (at least in the Palatinate) never the "old", the "r" not go in there fits. It could, however, be an English loan word (of elders)**."*

Seems like further the language moves west i.e. from PA to Ohio, it borrows more and more from English or as generations go by, it's morphing slowly. I dont' get the g'sheit tho in my vocab meaning wise  what are your thoughts on that.


----------



## berndf

filippo said:


> My dictionary from Ohio Deitsh tells me G'sheit = wise, intelligent.


Yea, that's correct. And "wie net g'scheit" means "like not wise", i.e. "like crazy".


----------



## filippo

auch, that was a blind move on my part! like not wise..... 

-Philip


----------



## Robocop

Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,
Für unsere Altvorderen war viel Zeit alles (sinngemäss "war viel Zeit alles, was sie in Fülle hatten") 
sie henn net misse dummle.
sie haben sich nicht tummeln müssen (sie mussten sich nicht tummeln) - sich tummeln = sich abhetzen, ranhalten, sputen, beeilen, etc.
Nau reist mer rum wie gaar net g’scheit,
Nun reist man rum (herum, umher) wie [gar] nicht gescheit
gedriwwe wie vun Hummle.
getrieben wie von Hummeln (wie von Hummeln getrieben)


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Fer alders waar als blendi Zeit,
> Für unsere Altvorderen war viel Zeit alles (sinngemäss "war viel Zeit alles, was sie in Fülle hatten")


Aus meinem Gefühl (ich bin mit süd-hessischem Dialekt vertraut (14 Jahre Frankfurt), der dem Pfälzer sehr ähnlich ist) heraus verstehe ich dieses "als" [a:ls] = "alle(n)s" wie so eine Art verstärkendes Füllwort mit einer Bedeutung wie "immer", "immerzu", "fortwährend", "zu aller Zeit".


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Aus meinem Gefühl (ich bin mit süd-hessischem Dialekt vertraut (14 Jahre Frankfurt), der dem Pfälzer sehr ähnlich ist) heraus verstehe ich dieses "als" [a:ls] = "alle(n)s" wie so eine Art verstärkendes Füllwort mit einer Bedeutung wie "immer", "immerzu", "fortwährend", "zu aller Zeit".


Das kenne ich auch so:

_Der lässt uns *als* nicht in Ruhe._ (betont _als_ = _ständig_)

Daneben gibt  es noch das unbetonte "als" als Kurzform von "alsemol" (_als einmal_ = _machmal_).

_Als Kind war ich *als* in Mannheim._ (unbetont _als_ = _manchmal_)


----------



## Leica

Ich verstehe die Hälfte, spreche aber auch nur Hochdeutsch und bin mit keinen Dialekten vertraut, die in die Richtung gehen. Also ich denke für den Durchschnittsdeutschen ist das nicht einfach so runterzulesen.


----------



## L'irlandais

Jana337 said:


> ...Can anyone understand this easily?
> 
> Jana


Grüezi,
In answer to the original question, No.  I don't easily understand the text.
However, the works of Nathan Katz (a Sundgauvian *Poet*) are not easy to understand either, but were very well worth the effort taken to decipher them.

To echo berndf's point (post #12) about the use of the word "Dutch" in this context :
Mulhuser ditsch, Basler Dütsch & "alemannisch"* are still spoken in Dreyeckland.
*alemannisch" is used in the local sense of Freiburg, Lörrach & Waldshut dialect.  Nowadays, of course, that term has come to mean a much larger group of dialects.


----------



## Hutschi

gedriwwe wie vun Hummle - Dazu gibt es eine Redewendung, die ungefähr die gleiche Bedeutung hat: "als ob man Hummeln im Hintern hätte".

Die ersten beiden Verse hatte ich schlecht verstanden, die beiden letzten gut ((es sei denn, dort steckt über Redewendungen ein verborgener Inhalt).

"Wie nicht gescheit" - diese Form scheint wir im Süden relativ häufig zu sein.  In Dresden sind Wendungen mit "gescheit" bereits sehr selten. In der vorliegenden Form ist es häufig eine (abstrakte) Metapher für hohe Geschwindigkeit (oft ohne klares Ziel).

"Er reist herum, wie nicht gescheit" hat ungefähr die gleiche Bedeutung wie: "Er reist herum, wie von Hummeln getrieben." Der erste Satz sagt es abstrakt, der zweite als Metapher.

Janas Frage ist ja bereits alt. So können wir sagen, wir haben uns viel Zeit gelassen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Er reist herum, wie nicht gescheit" hat ungefähr die gleiche Bedeutung wie: "Er reist herum, wie von Hummeln getrieben." Der erste Satz sagt es abstrakt, der zweite als Metapher.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das "reist" hier "rast" bedeutet, egal welcher Verbstamm da etymologisch drinsteckt. "Wie net g'scheid" entspricht dem standarddeutschen Ausdruck "wie verrückt. Die zweite Zeile sollte in Standartdeutsch daher m.E. "Nun rast man umher wie verrückt" lauten.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das "reist" hier "rast" bedeutet, egal welcher Verbstamm da etymologisch drinsteckt. ... Die zweite Zeile sollte in Standartdeutsch daher m.E. "Nun rast man umher wie verrückt" lauten.



Das klingt sehr plausibel.


----------



## stefffi

Ich habe mal ein paar andere PD Texte mit "fer alters" angesehen. Das muss wie Demiurg sagt "in alter Zeit" heißen. Nix mit Älteren/Vätern oder so (vgl. zB http://www.pgs.org/dialect/1_22_04.asp).

"Als" heißt heute noch in Teilen Süddeutschlands "früher".


----------



## berndf

stefffi said:


> Ich habe mal ein paar andere PD Texte mit "fer alters" angesehen. Das muss wie Demiurg sagt "in alter Zeit" heißen. Nix mit Älteren/Vätern oder so (vgl. zB http://www.pgs.org/dialect/1_22_04.asp).
> 
> "Als" heißt heute noch in Teilen Süddeutschlands "früher".


Das der Ausdruck "fer alders" *inhaltlich* "früher", "in alter Zeit" bedeutet, glaube ich Demiurg und Dir. Ich habe nur noch Probleme damit, was dieser Ausdruck *wörtlich* bedeuten soll. Demiurg und ich waren uns einig, dass es nicht "*von* alters [her]" sein kann. Hast Du eine bessere Idee?


----------



## stefffi

Sorry für den teils unfreundlichen ersten Beitrag. Ich stimme euch grundsätzlich zu. "Von" scheint im PD zu "vum" (o.ä.) zu werden, während "für" stets zu "fer" wird. Ich kann mich aber erinnern dass meine Oma (Nord-BW, ca. 50 km von der Pfalz entfernt) das Wort "ferri" für "vor" verwendet hat, hier wäre immerhin o->e enthalten. Ich würde aber auch in Richtung "für elders" tippen. Wobei sich das auf Deutsch und Englisch komisch anhört...


----------



## berndf

stefffi said:


> Sorry für den teils unfreundlichen ersten Beitrag.


Kein Problem, ich habe es nicht als unfreundlich empfunden.


stefffi said:


> Ich würde aber auch in Richtung "für elders" tippen. Wobei sich das auf Deutsch und Englisch komisch anhört...


Ja, das ist auch mein Problem.


stefffi said:


> Ich kann mich aber erinnern dass meine Oma (Nord-BW, ca. 50 km von der Pfalz entfernt) das Wort "ferri" für "vor" verwendet hat


Mit dem Richtungssuffix _-i_ entspricht dies dem Standardeutschen _herfür=hervor _(_Diese Flasche, sag' ich dir, zieh' herfür und bringe mir _- W. Busch in _Tobias Knopp_). Darüberhinaus kommt _für_ im Sinne von _vor_ in älterer Sprache auch in anderen Konstrukten vor. Doch auch der Sinne von "vor alters" wollte sich mir nicht so recht erschließen.


----------

